

CSSHat with 60% Discount Today - PetrBrzyBrzek
http://csshat.com

======
josscrowcroft
Beautiful, purchased! Thanks for the excellent discount. Can't wait to try it
out in my COMPLETELY LEGITIMATE copy of PhotoShop.

------
justjimmy
Gonna snag it. Read about it over the summer, decided to wait for reviews,
glad it popped back up again.

Note: Under 'What You Get', anyone know what's the difference between:

Free lifetime updates and bug fixes. vs Free upgrades for 1 year.

~~~
andrewmunsell
My guess is that major version upgrades are free for a year, while all minor
(e.g. 1.x) changes and bug fixes are free forever.

------
nnnnnn
Just bought this. Wow, this is going to save so much time. No more digging
around to determine border radius or font-sizes. I totally recommend this,
especially at $12. It will easily save me 20%-40% of the time I spend working
inside of Photoshop when converting PSD to HTML.

Not perfect for some complex layers (such as shapes) but amazing for the
repetitive determining of shadows, sizes, radius, font-face, etc. I would love
to see this tool have a tool to automatically cut and clip layers into
separate images.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Here's a pretty short video by a fan that demonstrates what it does:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcukMGBeXCE>

~~~
Reltair
Thanks, the video pushed me over the fence into making the purchase. Seeing an
actual demo really helps in understanding what it does.

------
tehdik
I highly recommend this. Saves a lot of time and supports SASS.

------
dreen
Here is a free alternative, would be interesting to hear if anyone compared
the two. <http://css3ps.com/>

~~~
DavidSiska
Hi Dreen. I work in CSS Hat, so I will write more info about it.

You get CSS code Instantly In Photoshop with CSS Hat, No Waiting, No ADs. You
can choose from 6 CSS formats and CSS Hat has beautiful and easy installation.

It truly speed up your workflow tremendously and users love CSS Hat for that!
:-)

~~~
andrewmunsell
It's actually a very nice product-- I just bought it and tried it out, and it
seems to work very well.

The one issue that came up (which isn't technically a bug in your app) is when
designing buttons with a default and hover state, you do manually have to
tweak the CSS, since the "hover" button won't override all properties of the
default one.

------
sergiotapia
I'd love to recommend this to a colleague at work. Does anyone have a review
of how it works and if it's OK to use for production?

~~~
DavidSiska
Hi Sergiotapia,

there are reviews: MacAppStorm: [http://mac.appstorm.net/reviews/web-dev-
review/css-hat-turn-...](http://mac.appstorm.net/reviews/web-dev-review/css-
hat-turn-photoshop-layers-into-css3-code-with-a-click/)

The Next Web: [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/06/28/sweet-css-hat-turns-
ph...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/06/28/sweet-css-hat-turns-photoshop-
layer-styles-into-css3-now-available-on-windows-and-mac/)

Design Hack: [http://designshack.net/articles/css/css-hat-a-magic-
button-t...](http://designshack.net/articles/css/css-hat-a-magic-button-that-
turns-photoshop-styles-into-css/)

Or you can watch video review:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZcukMGBeXCE)

\+ you can still read what CSS Hat users says about it on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%22csshat%22%20OR%20%22css%20ha...](https://twitter.com/search?q=%22csshat%22%20OR%20%22css%20hat%22&src=typd)

Hope it helps in decision process :-)

~~~
sergiotapia
Does it work with a pirated version of Photoshop? I'm from Bolivia and sadly I
just can't afford to pay 1.500$ for a legitimate version of photoshop - so I
rely on a 'shady' version.

~~~
DavidSiska
Plugin can't see if the Photoshop license is legal. So CSS Hat works even in
nonlegal Photoshop.

